# Grow tent



## tealhatch (Jul 1, 2009)

I am about to pick up a 4x4x5 grow tent. Still debating if I should have it placed in my room or in the garage. I was wondering if the smell leaks out from the grow tent. Anyone that has experience with these grow tents please help me out. Thanks


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 1, 2009)

Hello Teal 

Yes the smell comes out the tent because you need to bring frest air into the tent and take stale air out.

eace:


----------



## phatpharmer (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi Teal, If I were you I wouldn't go spending the cash on a grow tent IMO its a waste of money! You should do what I and alot of other people do DIY, I recently built a grow tent for less than 125$ (not including lights, fans) all you need are 1x2's and Panda Film and your done! The 1x2's cost me 35$ and the Panda film cost me 90$(only cause I got a huge roll) and I have enough panda film for 20 grow tents, I love Panda film as its so easy to work with I can take it down and put it up in minutes! If you want more info on my DIY grow tent let me no!

                                              Phatpharmer


----------



## jmansweed (Jul 1, 2009)

I grow almost exclusively in grow box tents. Each seperate unit has a carbon filter installed with a fan for the exhaust, this seems to eliminate almost all the odor. I use the garage and a normal room with tents and each works great. Without an exhaust the box will heat up and will eventually smell particularily when opened. My tents are a little bigger and no matter which company I purchase I always have to do some custom sealing (duct taping) to make sure I have better control of the envirnment.


----------



## smokingjoe (Jul 1, 2009)

For those that aren't particularly handy, Qubelok provides a decent substitute to timber boxes.  Usually the company that supplies it will be able to cut it for you.  It's quite inexpensive and damn strong.

I would base my decision in your circumstances on external access to the garage or room.

If someone can gain access easily to the outside of the garage which might give a hint of smell or noise but not access to the bedroom I would grow there.  If there was no access to the exterior of your garage; ie it's behind a fence, it'd go with that as there is likely to be more room.


----------



## mrkingford (Jul 1, 2009)

Building a grow tent for $125.00 is a waste of money IMO, cause you can buy a brand new tent for $89.00 and up.
Mine was $134.95 with free shipping. It's 4x4x6.5.   Check Ebay.
Good luck and peace.


----------



## MindzEye (Jul 1, 2009)

mrkingford said:
			
		

> Building a grow tent for $125.00 is a waste of money IMO, cause you can buy a brand new tent for $89.00 and up.
> Mine was $134.95 with free shipping. It's 4x4x6.5.   Check Ebay.
> Good luck and peace.



I agree, Im buying yet another tent this weekend for $109 including shipping... Dont buy a tent from a hydro shop, they make it sound like thier tents are surperior to those on e-bay, but take it from a guy who has 3 tents, one I bought from a hydro shop the others from e-bay...



			
				tealhatch said:
			
		

> I am about to pick up a 4x4x5 grow tent. Still debating if I should have it placed in my room or in the garage. I was wondering if the smell leaks out from the grow tent. Anyone that has experience with these grow tents please help me out. Thanks



If I were you I wouldnt buy a tent that is only 5ft tall, I like the 6.5, 7 or 8 footers...


----------



## mrkingford (Jul 1, 2009)

MindzEye said:
			
		

> I agree, Im buying yet another tent this weekend for $109 including shipping... Dont buy a tent from a hydro shop, they make it sound like thier tents are surperior to those on e-bay, but take it from a guy who has 3 tents, one I bought from a hydro shop the others from e-bay...
> 
> If I were you I wouldnt buy a tent that is only 5ft tall, I like the 7 or 8 footers...


 
What size is the $109.00 tent ? I'm buying another this friday. :hubba:


----------



## MindzEye (Jul 1, 2009)

mrkingford said:
			
		

> What size is the $109.00 tent ? I'm buying another this friday. :hubba:




Its a 2x4x7... perfect for my 400w lumatek... I keep 6in on one side free so I can have circulation fan blowing on tops....


----------



## phatpharmer (Jul 1, 2009)

mrkingford said:
			
		

> Building a grow tent for $125.00 is a waste of money IMO, cause you can buy a brand new tent for $89.00 and up.
> Mine was $134.95 with free shipping. It's 4x4x6.5. Check Ebay.
> Good luck and peace.


 

IMO its definitely not a waste of money I have enough material to build 20 grow tents for the 125$ material and if I get a hole or something has to change its a simple fix where as the store bought grow tent are a pain to fix if they start ripping! So 125$ for material isn't that bad at all!IMO


                                   Phatpharmer:hubba:


----------



## tealhatch (Jul 1, 2009)

Very lots of helpful tips. I was thinking about creating a tent myself but it takes too much time and plus tents are no more than 150 bucks. Also not looking for a huge tent just something decent to start my first grow. Thinking about doing the LST method.

Also how much does carbon filters usually go for and what kind of fans do you hook it up to?


----------



## GMT (Jul 1, 2009)

phatpharmer said:
			
		

> IMO its definitely not a waste of money I have enough material to build 20 grow tents for the 125$ material and if I get a hole or something has to change its a simple fix where as the store bought grow tent are a pain to fix if they start ripping! So 125$ for material isn't that bad at all!IMO
> 
> 
> Phatpharmer:hubba:


 
I tend to agree, not knocking anybody who buys one but they are ridiculously over priced over here, 400 euro for a decent brand in the shops.

Then you have the out gassing problems that ruined many a good grow in the past year or 2 that didn't exactly fill me with confidence tho i think the few companies that had dodgy tents now have it sorted now.

Teal if you are buying a new tent just be sure to interrogate the vendor on the out gassing issue and seek some extra guarantees.


----------



## umbra (Jul 1, 2009)

tealhatch said:
			
		

> Very lots of helpful tips. I was thinking about creating a tent myself but it takes too much time and plus tents are no more than 150 bucks. Also not looking for a huge tent just something decent to start my first grow. Thinking about doing the LST method.
> 
> Also how much does carbon filters usually go for and what kind of fans do you hook it up to?



You need to READ the DIY section here. You can make a carbon filter for way less than a store bought one. I use a heating/ air conditioning booster fan from home depot. 4" can fan was $20 and 6" was $30. I use the 4" for my box and 6" for my tent.


----------

